# prosthesis



## certguy (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there anyone out there working with a prosthesis ? I've had a knee replacement and I've been considering going back in the field part time but I know I now have limitations and don't want to become a liability on a call . I've applied as an ER tech at 2 hospitals and found out today one of them is checking out my  application . Won't be the same as the field though . I just want to do a couple days a month to keep my skills up . The brace I was given is a real pain to put on and take off , so I'd probably have to wear it the whole shift . If anybody's got any pointers , I'd be glad to hear them . You'd think after so long , I'd get the bug out of my system , yeh , right !


                                    Craig


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 5, 2008)

As long as you can perform to the level required (lifting and moving) I see no problem. So you are describing "knee replacement-prosthesis" more than the leg/knee type right? 

R/r 911


----------



## certguy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Rid ,

   It's right knee ,  total replacement , about 5 yrs old . DR told me no kneeling on it , twisting or running , and to be very careful on steep or uneven terrain . I'm concerned because our service does back country and over the side calls in addition to the routine stuff . For me , CPR is done on one knee as is assessment .


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 5, 2008)

my answer to your question si the same as if asked about another guy, a woman, dwarf, deaf etc person...

can you do your job? all of it? without hesitation? 300lb patient 3rd flr carrydown? 4 codes in a row? 24hrs flat out?

if you can do the job, then go for it. if you cant, i feel for you but would have to reccomend against it. attempting some parts of this job at less than 100% puts you, your partner, and your patient in danger. thats not really fair is it?

i hope your able to get back in the saddle.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 5, 2008)

An issue to consider is the wear and tear on the replacement joint.  Often they wear out and need replacement and there is a limit to how many times most docs will replace the joint.  

I have a friend with a degnerative joint condition and in her late 40's needed both hips replaced. The doc was reluctant to do the replacement at her age because they do wear out. She was told she had to minimize wear and tear to the joint to increase the joint life. 

I'd have a heart to heart with your doc or a physical therapist regarding the cost of the extra strain to the joint and what that is going to mean in the long run to your long term mobility. I mean, is it worth a few years of doing EMS to subtract the number of years you are able to stay out of a wheelchair at the other end of you life? It might be, but you definitely need more information on what's involved.


----------



## certguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks , 

       I'm having a bear of a time trying to figure out which way to go . My heart's saying go for it but my mind's being more realistic . Over all these years , I've never really lost the EMS bug , and this is why this is a hard decision . 



                               Craig


----------



## EMTMandy (Feb 6, 2008)

certguy said:


> Thanks for the input folks ,
> 
> I'm having a bear of a time trying to figure out which way to go . My heart's saying go for it but my mind's being more realistic . Over all these years , I've never really lost the EMS bug , and this is why this is a hard decision .
> 
> ...



I feel you 100%.  As you know from past discussions of ours I am 20 years old and am facing an inevitable (at least partial) knee replacement unless technology barfs up something amazing in the next 5 years. As unfortunate as it may seem, the day I feel that my safety or the safety of my patients is in jeopardy, I'm going to have to hang it up.  On the other hand, if your knee is stable and you are still physically able in every other aspect, I'd say Go for it! You might even want to talk to your doc about the new developments in the types of materials for replacements in case yours wears out. I think they have some that don't wear out as easily now...

I'm still researching it myself, but I've heard of people returning to pretty high impact lifestyles after knee replacements.


Good luck on your journey, and I will continue to be in contact with you!!


----------



## certguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Well folks , I think God may have provided an answer today . I got a call for an interview at our local hospital for a per diem ER tech position . Granted it won't be working a rig , but I'll still be doing EMS off road . I can live with that . Wish me luck . 


                         Craig


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 7, 2008)

I think you will enjoy the job.  Working as an ER Tech will allow you to follow up on patients and see things you missed by the view from the truck.  You also never know what path it may take you for another great opportunity in healthcare.   

Good luck!


----------

